# Ford : Escort GL Wagon Highway Legal 75mph Pure Electric Vehicle EV - Rare



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Mar-18-2008 19:12:21 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

